# 4 21inch full marties 4 21inch devestators or 8 Ficar 18 inch infinite baffle plus hoverboss?



## carlobenavidesahavia

4 21inch full marties 4 21inch devestators or 8 Ficar 18 inch infinite baffle plus hoverboss?
Which would be the best bang for the buck and give the best LFE? Should be good for music and movies.

I want to hit 125db and go low to 5z. Designing home theater room plus a storage and workspace room beside it hence opening up the infinite baffle option?


----------

